# Sacramento Urban Pleasures



## innov8 (Feb 21, 2006)

113 Photos









K Street Pyramid Alehouse









Federal Court Building









626 I Street building









Curtis Park









Sacramento Grand Ballroom - 629 J St, - built in 1912









9th & L Street









Fred Mayes J Street Clock - manufactured in the early 1900s









California State Capitol - Built in 1874









Land Park home









View down 7th Street









Hwy 99 traffic









300 Capitol Mall









13th & K Street









Foggy Sacramento Skyline









Walking over freeway









Crest Theater - 1013 K Street - Built in 1949









K Street towers









O Street house









Wells Fargo Lobby – 400 Capitol Mall









Capitol Park









State Capitol at night - Built in 1874









Tower cluster









Amtrak Station









K Street Light Rail









Sacramento skyline sunset from L Street Lofts roof









Inside California's State Capitol









Esquire Tower - 1215 K Street









Sheraton Grand Hotel - 1230 J Street









Walking down K Street









Curtis Park homes









Citizen Hotel - Built in 1926 - 926 J Street









EPA building - 1001 I Street









L Street Lofts – 1818 L Street









Ruhstaller Building - 900 J Street built in 1925









Sacramento Memorial Auditorium - 1515 J Street - Built in 1926









Crest Theater - 1013 K Street - Built in 1949









Capitol Mall









Cathedral of the Blessed Sacrament - 1017 11th Street - Built in 1889









Elks Building - 921 Eleventh Street - Built in 1926









Light Rail Stop at 7th & Capitol Mall









Old Sacramento 2nd Street









Land Park home









California State Capitol - Built in 1874









Citizen Hotel - Built in 1926 - 926 J Street









K Street Light Rail









Shadow of Renaissance Tower









Rodney’s Cigars Liquors









Esquire Tower - 1215 K Street









Cityscape









Tower Theater - 2508 Land Park Drive- Built in 1938









State office building









621 Capitol Mall









621 Capitol Mall









Midtown home on O Street









1201 K Street building









1201 K Street lobby









1201 K Street lobby









Temple Coffee









East down J Street









Sacramento skyline from hwy 50









St. John's Lutheran Church 1701 L Street built in 1919









Capitol Park









300 Capitol Mall









California State Capitol and Capitol Park









Renaissance tower – 801 K Street









Curtis Park









Temple Coffee









915 Capitol Mall - State Treasurer's Office - Built in 1928









Arco Arena









Sacramento skyline from Davis









Downtown from I Street Bridge









O Street house









Citizen Hotel - Built in 1926 - 926 J Street









Grange restaurant inside the Citizen Hotel - Built in 1926 - 926 J Street









Inside California's State Capitol - Assembly Chamber









300 Capitol Mall









520 Capitol Mall office building









Leland Stanford Mansion - 800 N Street - Built between 1856 and 1872









1017 10th Street building









Land Park home









Sacramento Historic City Hall - 915 I Street - Built in 1884









EPA building - 1001 I Street









Marshall Hotel - 1122 7th Street - Built in 1910









Sheraton Grand Hotel - 1230 J Street









Tower cluster









Jade Hotel - 1118 7th Street - Built in 1932









I-5 freeway traffic









Fred Mayes J Street Clock - manufactured in the early 1900s









California State Capitol - Built in 1874









California State Capitol and west end of Capitol Mall









Sacramento Memorial Auditorium - 1515 J Street - Built in 1926









Old Sacramento









Crest Theater - 1013 K Street - Built in 1949









Citizen Hotel - Built in 1926 - 926 J Street









Curtis Park homes









Wells Fargo Center – 400 Capitol Mall









The Capitol National Bank Building - 1007 7th Street - Built in 1915









Tower Bridge









Elks Building - 921 Eleventh Street - Built in 1926









Walking down J Street









Sacramento Grand Ballroom - 629 J St, - built in 1912









California State Capitol - Built in 1874









West down J Street









Wells Fargo Center









Gunthers Ice Cream - 2801 Franklin Boulevard - Since 1940









300 Capitol Mall









Light rail stop at 8th & Capitol Mall









Sacramento skyline sunset from L Street Lofts roof









State Capitol at night - Built in 1874









Sacramento Memorial Auditorium - 1515 J Street - Built in 1926









Capitol Mall high-rises


Thank you


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Innov8, you are a true inspiration. You easily take the best shots of this city I've ever seen, and the angles you capture are amazing. I'm still amazed at how you've gotten into some of these buildings. You manage to flawlessly capture the good, the bad, and the ugly of this city. Haha, I must say, though, that as a Land Park native, I'm somewhat surprised you forgot to include Vic's in your images of Sacramento landmarks like Tower and Gunther's.  Looking at these shots have lit a spark in me to get out and take more pictures this summer.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## pistola916 (Jul 29, 2005)

most underrated city in Cali and the U.S.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

beautiful! like thatdarnsacramentan, i'm inspired.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos/views from Sacramento


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

pistola916 said:


> most underrated city in Cali and the U.S.


In my opinion, it IS the best looking city in Cali.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

this city has its share of charm but too bad I wasn't able to see the
center/old area when I stayed overnight once at my cousin's house a couple of years ago.


----------



## innov8 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thank you thatdarnsacramentan, Chadoh25, and christos-greece. I tried to make this set more close 
and personal... which was a challenge but fun to do.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Very nice shots!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Sacramento looks nice and charmy.


----------



## Cryslerdude (Jul 12, 2011)

wow such a nice city, very beautiful, i loved the GLR


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Cool - the city hasn't changed too much since I was there last (2003)

Nice friendly city from my experience.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread....beautiful pics too..thanks for sharing.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great shots and this city is charming.
too bad I don't have a camera yet when I visited this place.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

This is a much nicer city than I ever envisioned!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

one nice medium-sized city
with beautiful old houses and modern midrises.


----------



## andronmtl (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

This is a very nice photothread!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some fab photos of what looks like a great city.


----------

